# Quelques problèmes

## px

J'avais installé une gentoo 1.2, tout configuré, cela marchait niquel. Depuis que je suis passé a la 1.4, j'arrive plus rien a faire fonctionner.

Le xsane qui me plante au lancement avec une erreur de segmentation (snapscan 1212u), l'imprimante (bjc6200 usb) qui fait comme recoit une info lors de l'impression mais a part se preparer les têtes, elle fait rien d'autre et cups fait une belle erreur soit cancelled, soit aborted soit job completed mais sans aucune impression, plus moyen de trouver ma pencam (aiptek duo usb).

En plus pour compiler le kernel, je doit export LANGUAGE="en".

Si quelqu'un avait quelques conseils ou des expériences similaires, je suis preneur.

----------

## crevette

Tout d'abord T'était prevenu, que c'etait risqué....

bon je deconne.

sinon, il se peut que certaines applis ne soient pas encore full 3.2 compliant, sinon tu a bien recompilé toutes tes applis (question con je sais).

----------

## px

j'ai meme fait mieux que d'upgrader d'une 1.2 a une 1.4, j'ai tout reformatter et je me suis optimisé les flags, enfin c bon, je vais me demerder un peu, sinon au pire j'attendrait peut-etre un peu avant de passer a la 1.4, je remettrai la 1.2 et vais me faire une install tip top. Ensuite quand tout fonctionne un petit backup du root puis tenter de tout recompiler avec le gcc3.2, on vera bien si tout se passe bien.

----------

## crevette

C'est bizarre qu'en partant qu'une install ca plante...

Peut etre est tu un peu trop agressif sur les flags GCC

va voir là

http://www.freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/

Passe peut etre des flag - agressif, recomplie tes applis qui crash et remets tes ancien flags.[/code]

----------

## px

je vais tenter : )

----------

